# Nik Software Issue...



## afliegs (Nov 26, 2011)

I just downloaded the trial version of Nik Color Efex Pro 4 to try it out before I decide to buy it. I'm having some issues when it loads, though. It installed just fine. But when I load Color Efex (by using either the window that pops up in  photoshop or through the filter menu), there are errors after the Color Efex window pops up. The Color Efex  Window does pop up, but all I see are blank grey panels. I can tell the software is trying to load because some kind of preview panel in the bottom lower  right of the window does show up (that changes when I scroll over where the image is  supposed to be). Everything else on the Color Efex screen are just different shades of grey. No  words or images. It looks like it works, but I can't see anything.

My system requirements all seem fine and I've sent a request into Nik to see if they have any suggestions. Just thought someone may have had the same issue because I'm assuming I won't hear from Nik until Monday or later..

Thanks!


----------



## afliegs (Nov 26, 2011)

I've just downloaded Nik Viveza and it works fine. 

Tried to uninstall and reinstall Color Efex but I'm having the same issues.


----------



## Jlatigo (Nov 26, 2011)

I had the same issue with the full version tech support walked me through configuring the vid card to get it work right. Haven't had any issues since


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 26, 2011)

Do you have enough RAM? there can be issues with running a ton of plug-ins at one time too. 

I LOVE Nik's Viveza and ColorEfx. I have SilverEfx to... Eh. Could have lived without that.


----------



## afliegs (Nov 26, 2011)

I AM about due for a computer upgrade. I'm running 4GB Ram right now. But since Viveza is working fine, I'm assuming there's probably some other issue. 

I am getting excited about these programs. Nik and RadLab have just re-energized my photography. That, and my 4 month old daughter!


----------



## Broto (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think the 4 GB Ram is the problem. I have also 4 GB and all Nik plugings installed (including Color efex pro 4): everything is working fine. You could try to update your video card driver (find the latest driver on internet). If you still have the same issue, then wait for Nik reply...but sometimes these guys don't care to answer!!
Are you on Windows 32 bits or 64 bits? Color Efex Pro 4 is 32 bits and 64 bits compatible.


----------

